# Any Mid Wales members here?



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi guys

Looking at a possible house and business move to Mid Wales. Many members on here from around there please?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

most are south , where you moving to ?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm often visiting my girlfriend who is mid-wales (Meifod) way :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheers guys. We're looking at options in the Newtown and Llanidloes area.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Learn the phrase:

Dwi ddim yn siarad Cymraeg (Dwee thim in sharag Cymraeg for non welsh speakers)


It means 'I don't speak Welsh', in Welsh. Wait till you see their brains explode with the confusion that you are speaking welsh, saying you aren't speaking welsh.

I'm Welsh 100%, but my father decided to put me into an English speaking school and never taught me Welsh. When I went to work up in Newtown, boy did I realise the difference. Some people flat blank refuse to be dealt with in English, and they will tell you, in English, that they want to be spoken to in Welsh. Not putting you off, but be prepared for it ok?

It's a lovely area, and the people are really nice up there for the most part. You won't breathe cleaner air in Wales until you get up to Anglesea, and you will notice bad air when you return to 'proper cities'. That alone gets my vote. Rat race, go to London. Live a clean life, Mid/North Wales


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks - like the tip on the 'I don't speak Welsh' phrase - cheers!

We do intend to learn the language over time but have been warned it's a tricky one to say the least. I like a challenge!

It's certainly a beautiful area though and perfect for my business...so fingers crossed!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Machynlleth - not far at all from Meifod, Newtown and Llanidloes.

What's your' business by the way?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Edstrung said:


> Learn the phrase:
> 
> Dwi ddim yn siarad Cymraeg (Dwee thim in sharag Cymraeg for non welsh speakers)
> 
> ...


Quick correction (probably a typo on your part  )
Dwee thim in shara*d* Cymraeg
(It's a 'd' not a 'g'.)

+1 about making an effort to learn the language.

Efforts like that go a very very long way. My first language is Welsh, and when we do get people from across the border expecting everything in Welsh Wales to become English for their benefit, it sort of spoils things - and over time this becomes resentment and can be expressed as Edstrung mentioned above.

However, those that make an effort to learn (even if it's simple phrases, hellos, goodbyes, pleases and thankyous etc) are noticed, and it comes across very well indeed.

Of course, you need to wear red jerseys during the 6 nations, or else be prepared for a lot of banter....

You're more than welcome to PM me if you need any local info. Would be more than happy to help a fellow 'car cleaner'.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheers. We looked at a house just outside Machynlleth last weekend but decided it was a bit too far west for my other half (as she will still have to travel back to England for work). Stunning area though...and as a mountain biker I just fell in love with it!

I'll do my best on the language but the pleases, thank yous etc are something I intend to learn ASAP...the rest will come in time and with effort I guess. Looking forward to learning it if I'm honest.

Business wise, it's two fold - one is mountain bikes, the other is car care...so a nice mix. I need to be a sponsor here again before I can give exact details but leave it with me!

I may well PM you - thanks for the offer (give me 6 months and I'll say that last bit at least in Welsh!)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

impster said:


> Quick correction (probably a typo on your part  )
> Dwee thim in shara*d* Cymraeg
> (It's a 'd' not a 'g'.)
> 
> +1 about making an effort to learn the language.


Actually... I can speak the phrase okish, but when I went to the internetz for correct spelling, the 'd' was there, but I was only taught the spelling with the g, like 20 years ago.

Diolch 

And as for mountain biking, it's the reason I said clean air. 3 years ago I rode from Anglesea north coast, to Cardiff Bay, on a mountain bike with thick chunky tires, I needed all the air I could get  The first 3 days up in North and Mid Wales were epic, amazing trails and then going and staying in B+Bs, one of which was in Machynlleth actually, a nice river side bungalow at the bottom of the forestry. It was when we got about 20 miles North of Merthyr Tydfil, the air changed instantly. I knew the smell, choking on burning rubber. A garage decided to reinact the Springfield Tyre Fire and was just letting tyres burn, totally polluting the air for about 25-30 miles in every direction. Welcome to South Wales, my home, ych y fi 

Cymru am byth :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

No probs. Didn't mean to sound patronising or judgemental, so hope you took the correction in the way it was meant


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

You didn't and I did


----------

